# Doctor Told Me To Quit



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok went to the Doctor tonight I weigh 206 pounds.She told me I've lost plenty I don't need to lose anymore.That I can't cut back anymore and my body has decided this is best because I've quit losing and I'm just fine.

I had plans on losing 20 pounds more. :shrug: Thoughts.

big rockpile


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Just eat right from now on and try to keep at that 206. Gives you a little reserve if you get sick. Dr's happy so why fight it? You could use that fresh practiced up, will power to shake any other vices, do you smoke?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ross said:


> Just eat right from now on and try to keep at that 206. Gives you a little reserve if you get sick. Dr's happy so why fight it? You could use that fresh practiced up, will power to shake any other vices, do you smoke?


Only other Vices Coffee,Hunting and Fishing. 

big rockpile


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

My Doc told me to lighten up and live a little, but after the trouble I went through to lose an hundred pounds, I'm staying on the straight and narrow with my diet. 

My Good Son bought me an exercise bike back in July, and I've been pounding away at it 6 days a week since: I cranked in up on to 10 for resistance and started with 15 minutes a day, increased to 30 minutes a day, changed that to 30 minutes or five miles (which ever came last), moved on to 30 minutes/5 miles twice a day, then on to 45 minutes once a day, and now, finally, a solid hour and 12 plus miles once a day (it's sort of like peddling up hill at 12 miles an hour, for an hour). I've only lost a couple of pounds since I began, but all of my "new" clothes are now much too large. I had thought I could not feel better than after losing the 100 pounds, but this exercise bike has me spry as a youngster. I do feel sort of bad though, about doing all of the work pumping the bike when the scenery doesn't change, but I breath better, walk faster, and I'm seldom tired these days.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

BRP, good for you. How much did you loose in total? I have lost 75 lbs. My DH has also lost about 75 lbs. He still has about another 25 to go. But I'm at my goal weight.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ruby said:


> BRP, good for you. How much did you loose in total? I have lost 75 lbs. My DH has also lost about 75 lbs. He still has about another 25 to go. But I'm at my goal weight.


I've lost 87 pounds.She says I'm a good fighting weight anymore I would be too skinny.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I've lost five more pounds :shrug: I'm thinking I'm just going with the changes I made couple weeks ago,I'm going to go ahead and lose some more and I will get settled at a weight before long.

I understand about being too skinny but I feel I'm still far from being skinny.I still have it in my Head I can be down to 170 and be ok.

big rockpile


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I've lost five more pounds :shrug: I'm thinking I'm just going with the changes I made couple weeks ago,I'm going to go ahead and lose some more and I will get settled at a weight before long.
> 
> I understand about being too skinny but I feel I'm still far from being skinny.I still have it in my Head I can be down to 170 and be ok.
> 
> big rockpile


My children tell me that, though I've been trimmed down for nigh 4 years, I yet think of myself as a "fat man", and they are quite correct; one then wonders, at what point does one begin to accept the fact they are indeed, "thin enough"? It took me 20 years to gain all that weight and to accept the fact that I was finally big enough to warrant my own zip code, and at nigh 60, I doubt I have another 20 to begin thin of myself as being thin or even thinner.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I was very happy when I lost that 20 pounds & got back into my clothing (replacing an entire wardrobe wasn't an option for me). On my frame, small boned, it was very obvious to others. I have been told I am now too thin by most people I know. Meanwhile, I feel great, am active, and set my own weight (won't be losing more). Being healthy is most important not the numbers on the scale, so much.


----------

